# Erectile dysfunction in teens



## Faded Lines

I cannot get fully erect when I am with girls, and it is extremely humiliating. It has happened to me more than three times, and only one-two times I have been able to really get it up. The fact that it keeps happening makes me more nervous...worrying that I won't be able to get 100%, worrying that she thinks I am small, not being able to perform intercourse. It is terrible. What the hell do I do? I am only 17 years old.


----------



## dyssomnia

has happened to me too a couple times. i think it's more of a psychological thing as opposed to a lack of testosterone or anything like that since we're both relatively young. i don't really know what to say to help haha but you're not alone i guess. just try to focus on what turns you on about the girl.. can't get into detail. 

also are you taking any SSRI? it's one of the side effects of such meds...


----------



## Faded Lines

Not taking any meds. It's just annoying, because I am always so turned on and even when she touches me down there I only get a semi-erection.


----------



## beaches09

When I was a teenager I had this happen to me MANY times. It terrified me and I thought I was going to end up disabled in that department and have to take blue pills for life. That wasn't the case at all. When I got a little bit older I realized it was the performance anxiety that was crippling me. I was always super freaked about my lack of experience with combination of wanting to super please the girl. And plus most of the girls I was with always had more experience than me and that freaked the hell out of me.

You can start using the blue pill to at least get you hard that way you can learn more and more experience. And then one day not far off at all, you will be so confident in your performance that you will not need to pills anymore and you will just be you and totally rockin.

People always mention that it's in your head etc (performance anxiety) and I always like yeah right that can't be it. But then I read a study somewhere online and it was something in the means of technically for your body arousal and anxiety do not fit in the same space, that they actually can't. So that really explains right there.

What also works is that stuff you can buy in the gas station called Stamina RX. Stuff with a potent combination of Ginseng, Yohimbe, Tribulus Terrestris, and stuff like that. It really gets the blood flowing big time and even enhances the feeling and intensity.

Another thing you can do is be honest with your girl about it. At the time that had come to mind but I was thinking yeah right there is no way I'm fessing up to that. But when I look back, I think that if I had, the girls I was with would have been understanding. And if your girl is understanding it can benefit you greatly because she will then take the lead and be the dominating partner in the bedroom to help you get past it.


----------



## BrokenDreams

I think a big part of the problem is that you are focusing too much on what she thinks of you instead of just enjoying the pleasure you are recieving. I have had the same problem and have found that if you can focus on how good she is making you feel, things will go much better for both of you.

I know this is not an easy thing to do tho, especially when you go into the situation worrying about it to start with.


----------



## sanspants08

Faded Lines said:


> I cannot get fully erect when I am with girls, and it is extremely humiliating. It has happened to me more than three times, and only one-two times I have been able to really get it up. The fact that it keeps happening makes me more nervous...worrying that I won't be able to get 100%, worrying that she thinks I am small, not being able to perform intercourse. It is terrible. What the hell do I do? I am only 17 years old.


I had issues like that when I started having sex, and it was all related to performance anxiety too. The best advice I can give you is to try to keep a partner for a while, and get used to fooling around with them. Once you're comfortable with them it will cease to be a problem. If you move on from that person, you'll move on knowing you can keep it up, and with less worries.


----------



## millenniumman75

****Thread Lock Watch****
Make sure this is kept on topic, everybody.


----------



## determinedtowin

I'm a woman but from what i have heard - a lot of men have this problem at some time and you aren't abnormal or strange - with time it will probably go away once you have more confidence etc


----------



## n1kkuh

oh man, I've had one of the most embarrassing experiences, because of stage fright. god it hurts just remembering it.... for the love of god next time you're about to get it on pop a cialis, viagra, w/e. I heard keeping your balls cold is good too.


----------



## Eraserhead

I've had this problem. It was entirely psychological.


----------



## UltraShy

Faded Lines said:


> I cannot get fully erect when I am with girls...


I assume that means that erections aren't a problem when you're not with girls and doing the work all alone hands on?

If it works fine when you masturbate, then it clearly can't be a physical problem.


----------



## Prodigal Son

It is performance anxiety.


----------



## GhostX

UltraShy said:


> I assume that means that erections aren't a problem when you're not with girls and doing the work all alone hands on?
> 
> If it works fine when you masturbate, then it clearly can't be a physical problem.


Don't try to imply this guy likes men.

An yeah it sounds like performance anxiety.

I suppose there are a few ways to go around it, but that's kinda your deal.
Hope you do alright in the future.


----------



## beaches09

GhostX said:


> Don't try to imply this guy likes men.


He isn't implying that at all. You may have misunderstood.


----------



## 1990

i'm around your age, and the first time i got some i had the same problem, i freaked out and told the girl that i was late for curfew and left, my first piece of advice would be don't do what i did, secondly, the more experiences you have the more comfortable you will get with yourself and your partner, relax and keep on truckin!!!


----------



## Faded Lines

Thanks for all the replies, good to know I am not alone. When I am alone I can get as hard as a rock. So yeah, it is definitely performance anxiety. We'll see how everything goes next time, which will probably be sometime soon. I'll report back, thanks fellas


----------



## Faded Lines

Well gents, my boy did alright last night. I think I know the root of the cause: Alcohol! I didn't drink last night and it worked wonders.


----------



## millenniumman75

****Thread Lock Warning****
Further violations seen and action has been taken. A watch was issued and violations did not desist.


----------

